# Is Brown the new green?



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

View attachment 194125


Went out in the yard tonight to try to get some pics of some frogs. This is all I could find......sad used to always find frogs.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope you at least killed it.


----------



## saximus (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow are they all the way over there too?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wow are they all the way over there too?



Everywhere!!


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

anyone else see the mozzy that is probs going to die?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> I hope you at least killed it.


 
06/04/2011 - score - Guzzo 1 Toads nil

I did not notice that mozzie....good spotting


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 6, 2011)

*l*

guzzo i think the toads should have some points and they have taken over you yard


----------



## jham66 (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe mozzies would be a good vector for whatever (if anything...ever) they use to poison/infect toads.... just a thought for in the future sometime


----------



## sookie (Apr 6, 2011)

YUUUUUUKKKKK.Thats a cane toad!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!kill em all before they reach SA.surely theres no law against their massacre.
not even a mother could love that.well thats my nightmare fixed in for the night.EEEEEEEWWWWW.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> guzzo i think the toads should have some points and they have taken over you yard



ok 1 all


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 6, 2011)

well get used to them there here to stay,no matter how many you kill they will always return,they will be able to manage this species in the future but never rid our country of them


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know there's one in canada.
So they are everywhere!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2011)

At least they are eating each other aswell...


----------



## guzzo (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats a good effort there Matt


----------



## Gangrenous (Apr 16, 2011)

As long as he chokes halfway through the meal


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> At least they are eating each other aswell...


 
Nice pic, me, the turtles and maggots usually eat them before any get a chance for canabalism. I get the meat the maggots get the posionous bit and the saw shells get the rest. Im also thinking about getting some bright orange ones to keep as pets, lovely critters.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 16, 2011)

They have found one here in TASMANIA I never thought they would get here :shock:


----------

